# X Box Kinect



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Went to a pre sale exhibition of this last night with my lad, I was only the taxi driver. What a great bit of kit, no shooty games yet but there will be over 15 games at launch on 10th Nov. Very similar to the procedure for the Wii but far more advanced.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Does it work well?

I have the feeling that it looks awesome on videos but in reality it will be nothing like it.

Im torn as they look very kid friendly to me (apart form the dance game which looks kool - i own the Mrs on the Wii dancing game!)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

from early reports there a little fiddly to set up as you need the right light,distance away from it and im 6ft5 so christ knows how high i would need the thing lol.for me i think kinnect is a very cool idea which if executed right and decent games are done for it it will sell,i dont think it will change the face of gaming.out of move and kinnect i would imagine move will do a lot better imho.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

there is any place in Birmingham where can I see this working??


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

"Game" have been holding demo evenings, try them if you have one near.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just imagine if they got it so right that COD worked properly on it :argie:


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Cant wait for this to  Pre-ordered back in July.

My friend was really negative about it at first, thinking there'd be too much lag, just copying wii, not accurate etc. but a week ago he went to some games expo in London and tried it out himself. He's totally won over, said its really good, tiny bit of lag but nothing that would bug you. Really good fun to play.

Can't wait to play Forza with it.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

mini-eggs said:


> Cant wait for this to  Pre-ordered back in July.
> 
> My friend was really negative about it at first, thinking there'd be too much lag, just copying wii, not accurate etc. but a week ago he went to some games expo in London and tried it out himself. He's totally won over, said its really good, tiny bit of lag but nothing that would bug you. Really good fun to play.
> 
> Can't wait to play Forza with it.


I love Forza, but I cant see it being very accurate to play using Kinect.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm told you need to search youtube for the Forza 4 Kinect demo.


----------

